# Call of Duty: Modern Warfare - Advice Required



## James_G

*Backstory*
Years ago I had a Nintendo Wii and I used to really enjoy playing Call of Duty 3. I then moved to a PS3 and again enjoyed Call of Duty: World at War. In both cases I only ever played campaign mode and things were simple. I also really enjoyed the Sniper Elite games.

Earlier this year I upgraded to a PS4 and since the best deal on Amazon at the time was the one bundled with Call of Duty: Modern Warfare that's the one I went for.

*Campaign Mode*
Things have moved on a bit clearly and while I knew it was set in the present day not WW2 it feels like everything has been turned up to 11. Playing campaign mode it's very fast paced and super intense, which I assume is intentional. But it feels like I am constantly on the go and there's no time to look around and take it all in. And it certainly doesn't feel very strategic. Or am I missing something.

*Multiplayer*
I have never played multiplayer mainly because I am in my 40s and I grew up with games where that wasn't a thing. But I realise that this is a big part of Modern Warfare. But where to start. I keep seeing references to Warzone, Battle Royale, new maps dropping here and weapons upgrades there and I can't decipher it all. And the updates, so many updates. In fact the day I unpacked my PS4 and put this game on thinking I'd dive straight in it went straight in to a 63GB update which took 3 days to download! Since then there have been more updates that are multiple GB each time. So, my questions are:

1) For somebody who's never done it is there a simple explanation for all the different multiplayer options and do I need a PlayStation Network subscription to play?

2) If I decide that multiplayer isn't for me is there a way to stop it constantly downloading all this multiplayer content that I don't want or need.

3) Is playing multiplayer any fun? Because from what I've read if you aren't good enough you end up getting killed every ten seconds and that sounds like it would be massively frustrating.

Thanks.


----------



## nbray67

James_G said:


> 1) For somebody who's never done it is there a simple explanation for all the different multiplayer options and do I need a PlayStation Network subscription to play? The MP modes are easy to navigate and join.
> 
> 2) If I decide that multiplayer isn't for me is there a way to stop it constantly downloading all this multiplayer content that I don't want or need.
> 
> 3) Is playing multiplayer any fun? Because from what I've read if you aren't good enough you end up getting killed every ten seconds and that sounds like it would be massively frustrating.
> 
> Thanks.


1) Yes James, you'll need a PSN sub to play on-line. Worth it's money for me as I play COD and FIFA on-line. I bought mine via Argos when they had it with 25% off In Feb. Search for it and see if you can pick it up with a discount.

2) You can play the Campaign without the updates as these are for the on-line gaming. It gives you the option to stop the update if you don't want to use any on-line features like Multiplayer etc...

3) MP is great and yes, you'll get popped off quite often while you build up your map knowledge and loadouts. You do progress thru the ranks pretty qkly though when you 1st start. Good start up loadouts when they become available are the M4A1 and the MP5 as a secondary weapon.

There's quite a few TIP's to be had on line with ref to loadouts/best weapons etc....

It's a cracking game and the updates, although tedious, are worth it for the constant map updates/changes/game modes etc....

Enjoy if you do decide to go MP.


----------



## nbray67

CD Keys are the best price at the moment buddy, once you've paid, they send you the activation key so you can get on-line to play immediately.

https://www.cdkeys.com/playstation-...mw_aref=games16&data1=trd-8499683263202089000

If you don't want to sub for 12mths there's a monthly sub for approx £7, obviously higher priced but not bad if you want to try before committing full on.

Even better for 99p is a 14 day trial for NEW PSN users only, which I take it you are?
https://www.cdkeys.com/playstation-...n-plus-ps-14-day-trial-subscription-uk-cd-key


----------



## BrummyPete

I got my latest subscription from CD keys, was quite a bit cheaper than through psn, I'm not a massive gamer but it is certainly worth it, plunder and battle royale on mw are great games to play with friends or on your own


----------



## James_G

Thanks all.

Gave Warzone a try on Sunday night. Parachuted in to Minsk (or wherever it is) and got fragged in 10 seconds. Spawned back in the Gulag and got fragged in about 3 seconds. 

Not my idea of fun, so I am back playing Campaign mode to hone my skills first.


----------



## E1Raz

James_G said:


> *Backstory*
> 
> Years ago I had a Nintendo Wii and I used to really enjoy playing Call of Duty 3. I then moved to a PS3 and again enjoyed Call of Duty: World at War. In both cases I only ever played campaign mode and things were simple. I also really enjoyed the Sniper Elite games.
> 
> Earlier this year I upgraded to a PS4 and since the best deal on Amazon at the time was the one bundled with Call of Duty: Modern Warfare that's the one I went for.
> 
> *Campaign Mode*
> 
> Things have moved on a bit clearly and while I knew it was set in the present day not WW2 it feels like everything has been turned up to 11. Playing campaign mode it's very fast paced and super intense, which I assume is intentional. But it feels like I am constantly on the go and there's no time to look around and take it all in. And it certainly doesn't feel very strategic. Or am I missing something.
> 
> *Multiplayer*
> 
> I have never played multiplayer mainly because I am in my 40s and I grew up with games where that wasn't a thing. But I realise that this is a big part of Modern Warfare. But where to start. I keep seeing references to Warzone, Battle Royale, new maps dropping here and weapons upgrades there and I can't decipher it all. And the updates, so many updates. In fact the day I unpacked my PS4 and put this game on thinking I'd dive straight in it went straight in to a 63GB update which took 3 days to download! Since then there have been more updates that are multiple GB each time. So, my questions are:
> 
> 1) For somebody who's never done it is there a simple explanation for all the different multiplayer options and do I need a PlayStation Network subscription to play?
> 
> 2) If I decide that multiplayer isn't for me is there a way to stop it constantly downloading all this multiplayer content that I don't want or need.
> 
> 3) Is playing multiplayer any fun? Because from what I've read if you aren't good enough you end up getting killed every ten seconds and that sounds like it would be massively frustrating.
> 
> Thanks.


Edit : scrap what i said, i thought you was referring to warzone. If you do start to enjoy cod mw and mutiplayer, download warzone as that has battle royale and plunder mode. Plunder is similar to battle royale but you keep respawning back until the game is over

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue

I would suggest that anyone coming back to FPS games after a hiatus plays and beats the single player mode (if there is one) on higher difficulties before entering the world of hurt that is MP.

You will die a lot because its full of 12 year olds full of gatorade and they have reflexes like cats.


----------



## DLGWRX02

ollienoclue said:


> I would suggest that anyone coming back to FPS games after a hiatus plays and beats the single player mode (if there is one) on higher difficulties before entering the world of hurt that is MP.
> 
> You will die a lot because its full of 12 year olds full of gatorade and they have reflexes like cats.


You forgot to say, the abnormal amount of working fingers, I find they have to have at least 12 or they're using there toes as well.


----------



## BrummyPete

I played Plunder earlier and one person wiped me me out at least 5 times, one of the times was through a brick wall, possible glitch or hacker I don't know, if anyone wants to add me my ID is PJxTheGrimReaper


----------



## ollienoclue

DLGWRX02 said:


> You forgot to say, the abnormal amount of working fingers, I find they have to have at least 12 or they're using there toes as well.


A number of players may be using pretty posh controllers, keyboards and all kinds of gear. Even a high end surround sound headset can give you a competitive edge.

If you think console is bad, PC is worse as the player base is huge and full of full-time jocks.


----------



## Oats

There does seem to be a glass ceiling on how far you can get in Warzone as a random. I've got 3rd, 4th etc but the winners always seem to be clans that share money to buy drop boxes, use team tactics to clear out buildings, stay alive and revive each other early game etc. I think that it should be the more organised people who win, so for me coming in top 10 is a win!


----------



## BrummyPete

I've won twice in BR and come 2nd quite a few times on my own, also come 1st a few times on Plunder but of course with friends, it can be done, I found not using any tactics and see how the game pans out, the more you try and use a strategy the more I end up losing, in my case anyway 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

Got 12 wins in Warzone. It seems to have got a lot harder. We will have to sort out us lot playing together as a group?


----------



## autonoob

Call of duty campaign was truly amazing it made you feel like your involved and seeing the side of war that other games especially in the call of duty series don’t show.


----------



## Oats

I think Warzone has got alot harder. There's some organises, well equipped and super twitchy team on there.


----------

